# Interfase puerto paralelo db25 reeplazo de SN74LS245 por SN74LS244



## flocin (Oct 10, 2011)

Buenas amigos tengo una interrogante y un problemilla... Se trata de este circuito el cual va del puerto paralelo pasa por la interfase y luego pasa a otro circuito de unos controladores de motores PAP (el de los motores esta todo muy bien).

Bueno mi problema es este Resulta que el chip que voy a utilizar (SN74LS245) esta escaso por la ciudad asi que no he logrado conseguirlo, por suerte solo he conseguido uno en una tarjeta vieja pero es solo 1  y tiene 3 SN74LS244 (ya se que no son iguales pero puede funcionar ya que solo necesito la mitad del chip), y en la tienda solo tiene su versión mas pequeña (SN74LC245) y por ende no me funciona para la pcb que ya esta diseñada por otra persona...

aqui una foto de cada uno 
SN74LS245 el que necesito






y aqui el SN74LC245





asi que por obias razones no me sirve para este proyecto

bueno esta es una foto de la pcb del circuito

URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/31/dibujojwg.jpg/][/URL]



IC1 e IC2 son ambos el ya mencionado SN74LS245 pero como se observa el IC2 solo se usa la mitad del chip 

y esta es la estructura del SN74LS245





i aca del SN74LS244





quisiera saber como hago para adaptar el SN74LS244 a la pcb del SN74LS245

aqui les dejo el link para que bajen la pcb y ojala me puedan ayudar en esto

http://r-luis.xbot.es/cnc/files/cnc_pcb.zip

alli se baja automaticamente


----------



## flocin (Oct 11, 2011)

Pofavor necesito ayuda urgente que hago'?!!! me salto un pin en la conexion? conecto solo los pines 1a1- 1y1..etc


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 11, 2011)

Si las referencias que usted cita, llegaran a tener el mismo funcionamiento: entonces alguna de las dos seria obsoleta.

.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 11, 2011)

Puedes usar el 244 ... pero tendrias que rediseñar la placa (lo que ya dijiste que no quieres hacer), por lo tanto la unica solucion es conseguir el 245


----------

